# WW1 Trawler



## coromandel77 (Jan 5, 2011)

HM Trawler Loch Eye

Hi all, doing a family search on the ship, HM Trawler Loch Eye,
number 139778, built 1916, requisitioned Sept 1916 and converted
to a minesweeper. 
Sunk 20th April off Dunmore County Waterford while minesweeping.
Can members provide any further information that may help in my search such as Naval records, builders, photo's, as the above is all I have at this stage.
Any info would be appreciated.
Cheers.
Pete


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

You could try these references at the National Archives: ADM137/533: Auxiliary Patrol Weekly Reports. Often contains mundane matters but also reports on losses. ADM137/1310: South West Approaches, German Submarines, various subjects. Useful do***ent with a fairly wide range of topics. I don't know if the location of loss can be classed as 'south west approaches' but it's worth a try. Either of these do***ents, which are fairly large, substantial collections of reports, may have information on the loss of your trawler.

Dave W


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Pete,

Trawler Loch EYE built in 1916 by J. Duthie Torry SB. Co., Aberdeen
Owner: Empire Steam Fishing Company Limited, Aberdeen.
Length 116 1/3' x Breadth 22 1/6' x Depth 11 9/12'
Gross Tonnage: 225 ton.

Requisitioned in September 1916 and converted to minesweeper.
Mined 1 1/4 miles SW of Hook Point, near Waterford in position 52.08N, 06.59W. 7 members of her crew were lost.

I would suggest you get hold of the records for the loss of H.M. Trawlers STAR OF FREEDOM and LOCH EYE held at TNA in piece reference *ADM 137/3264*.
The Memoriams for the 7 casualties are below.

Thomas Anderson 
http://www.cwgc.org/search/casualty_details.aspx?casualty=3043118

Albert Baxter
http://www.cwgc.org/search/casualty_details.aspx?casualty=3040656

George Farquhar
http://www.cwgc.org/search/casualty_details.aspx?casualty=3040930

Frederick James Milne
http://www.cwgc.org/search/casualty_details.aspx?casualty=3041364

Robert F. PIRRIE
http://www.cwgc.org/search/casualty_details.aspx?casualty=2001205

Willie John Nightingale
http://www.cwgc.org/search/casualty_details.aspx?casualty=4021688

Reginald Keech
http://www.cwgc.org/search/casualty_details.aspx?casualty=4021589

Regards


----------



## coromandel77 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi, many thanks to Dave and Hugh for the info,have sent a request
to National Archives as suggested.
Cheers Pete.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Pete,
Best if you can get someone to visit Kew for you as you will get the run around from them when they answer your request. They will say they cannot give you the files as it comes under research. They will give you a link to their paid research dept but the file I mentioned in my last post will cost you £45 minimum. 

Regards


----------



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Pete,

You may be interested in the link below.

http://www.uboat.net/wwi/ships_hit/search.php

hope it's of help.

Regards.

Graham


----------



## coromandel77 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Graham, many thanks for that info on the u boat. Did wonder how mines
were laid there.
Helps to flesh out the larger picture.
Cheers.
Pete


----------



## coromandel77 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Hugh,thanks for that info,will be interesting to see their reply.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## coromandel77 (Jan 5, 2011)

coromandel77 said:


> Hi Hugh,thanks for that info,will be interesting to see their reply.
> Cheers
> Pete


Hi Hugh, back on deck so to say, you were right with the comment of getting the run around, they are requesting paid research.
At the price you indicated 45 pounds tis a bit rich for me. 
Many thanks.
Pete


----------

